# Get Out Alive with Bear Grylls



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Tonight I saw this television show on NBC. Did anyone else see it? It is your typical reality show with teams and eliminations, but I think there might be some lessons that all of us can learn from it. It is much more demanding for the contestants than Survival ever has been.

I didn't know it was coming on or I would have tried to watch it all. I tuned in to see people with a deer they had gotten. It was dead and they cleaned it and cooked part of it. 

I will watch the whole episode online later and I plan to watch the whole series one way or another.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Hubby and I watched tonight - who knew you boil pee and cool before 'gag' gag' drinking it. Oh well if ya gotta do what ya gotta do - just do it 

We'll check it out again for sure.


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

Urine is sterile if you aren't sick. POWs in Vietnam drank their own urine in an effort to not become deathly dehydrated. It is something to consider in an extreme survival situation.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

It would really piss me off to have to drink my urine, but then again if I were to die from dehydration, the yellow stain of death, that to would piss me off...


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Not sure how I missed that one, I watch all the "survival" type shows. Guess I'll do a search & set my DVR.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

sewserious said:


> Urine is sterile if you aren't sick. POWs in Vietnam drank their own urine in an effort to not become deathly dehydrated. It is something to consider in an extreme survival situation.


Ya I have given some thought to the idea in a must do situation - a good thing to know. On the show they had the participants boil their urine and then cool before drinking so I wonder what's that's about?


----------



## misterbig (Jul 16, 2011)

Bear added muddy river water to the urine. They had to pasteurize it before drinking.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

I missed that bit - mystery solved, thanks.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

misterbig said:


> Bear added muddy river water to the urine. They had to pasteurize it before drinking.


If they had muddy river water what was the point? Why add urine to river water? There is no chemical, or scientific reason. I did not see the show, nor do I want to. This kind of crap gives the under informed people bad ideas.

They should have improvised a filter, filtered the water and then boiled the it. This kook has done more of a disservice to the viewers, in this show and in others, all for the sake of viewership.

I wish they would have a real survival competition based on "proven survival skills" among various teams. Highlighting successes and failures. Give the brain dead watchers a valid education.

I just finished my second beer and need to go. I needs me some muddy river water first.

Tugs


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

The only thing Bear is famous for is drinking his own piss.

I'm pretty sure the guys from *******, Kenny vs. Spenny, or the Tom Green Show did it first so it's not even an original idea.

Ever seen the video where bear jumps over the hole in the ground in the wild wilderness?


----------



## Stryker (Jun 27, 2013)

I think urine is about 2% salt, now compare that to seawater which is about 4% salt. Your bodily functions will use more fluids trying to process the urine than you would ultimately receive from it. So yes you can drink it, but I think it would have a negative effect on what you are trying to accomplish. Hydration


----------



## ROBIE (Jul 10, 2012)

Anything to do with Grylls should be taken with a HUGE grain of salt.

oh, did I mention HUGE? as in HUGE grain of salt? 

Even on his Wikipedia page it says that grylles is an ENTERTAINER!! 


Robie


----------



## hpb13 (Apr 17, 2013)

seen the show it was interesting. but save the $$ on BG & give contestents a military e&e course.webcam& way to charge the batterys & who gets out first wins.....make it a true reality show..kinda like "GrizzlyMan"..


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Eh, I wouldn't put much faith in what Bear Grylls has to say or do. I prefer Les Stroud, without a doubt. In fact, Stroud mentioned that Grylls is merely an actor.

From Les Stroud's AMA - 3 months ago on Reddit.

*The question was: What is your professional opinion on Bear Grylls?*



> I can only assume you mean in terms of Survival - and not film making or music? That being the case - lets establish one thing first - he acts - (they act) - I survive. As far as the survival instruction and gimmicks shown, i will speak only as a survival instructor and not the guy who first put survival on TV: many of the actual survival skills taught are bogus - It is NOT possible to squeeze drinkable water out of elephant dung - well it is when your cameraman has soaked it with bottled water. Others are pure tv stunt entertainment and do not relate to the real world of survival - so my 'professional' opinion of BG as you have directly asked is that he is a TV host - acting out scenarios based on what he and his producers dream up and glean from books and from the on-location consultants advice, they hired for an individual show. I would even go as far as to say that some of the skills if followed and attempted in a real survival situation could result in worsening the situation. (then again maybe the same could be said about whatever choices i make when i am out there) - but then that is the difference - i need to make choices on the spot to secure my survival - he (they) need to do the next scene for the location director and then spend all day filming a dangerous scene of clambering down a 15 foot waterfall when they could've walked around it in 10 minutes. I am glad he has at least brought attention to adventuring in nature to the young fans - and i am sure he is a great outdoor adventurer and he seems to be quite the athlete - but my professional opinion on the subject of survival is that he is not an instructor i would ever suggest to be followed when survival skills are the ones you want to learn. -*Les Stroud*


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Salekdarling said:


> Eh, I wouldn't put much faith in what Bear Grylls has to say or do. I prefer Les Stroud, without a doubt. In fact, Stroud mentioned that Grylls is merely an actor.
> 
> From Les Stroud's AMA - 3 months ago on Reddit.
> 
> *The question was: What is your professional opinion on Bear Grylls?*


Yep, no film crew and no idiotic chances taken. Les films himself and instructs as he goes along doing what he has to do to survive.

He does get information from the people that live in the area he will be going into, but that is before he is actually in a survival situation and makes total sense that he has as much info as possible about the area he is going try to survive in.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I like the "Naked and Afraid" show.

I can't put my finger on why, just do !


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*My unine*



misterbig said:


> Bear added muddy river water to the urine. They had to pasteurize it before drinking.


My urine will pasteurize anything ! :cheers:


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Would have to agree. I once saw an episose where Bear crawled across a power line, stating he didn't know if it was hot or not. It was some large height that would result in death if he fell. Never watched him since.


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

I guess Bear isn't satisfied with himself doing reckless non-sense on "his own", now he has a bunch of gunsels to endanger for no real reason.

His "..situations for demonstration purposes.." is the dumbest and most reckless silliness perpetrated for "survival education" ever. 

It is more like a dopey infomercial for his branded 'survival gear' I have lost a lot of respect for Gerber for logowhoring BG. 

So if drinking you own urine is supposed to stave off dehydration.... what's next? eating your own feces to stave off hunger? 

Least resistance, least expenditure or energy, least expenditure of resources, least risk/danger..... basically everything that is NOT Bear Grylls approved/practiced is the real survival mentality.

JMO


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

SmokeyNJ said:


> I guess Bear isn't satisfied with himself doing reckless non-sense on "his own", now he has a bunch of gunsels to endanger for no real reason.
> 
> His "..situations for demonstration purposes.." is the dumbest and most reckless silliness perpetrated for "survival education" ever.
> 
> ...


yep tee totally agree about BG, but I must admit that I do have one of the BG survival knives and I have used it several times just to test it out and it turned out to be a good strong knife that holds a good edge as do most Gerbers, and I do like the fact that it has a functional fire starter and small hone. 
Would I buy another one? 
Nope because I can get a larger and stronger bladed knife and put together a small survival kit for less than I paid for the BG knife.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

My wife has a dog that eats his own feces .


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

Les Stroud seems to be the real deal. I've watched all episodes of his show. If I had to choose between Bear or Les in a survival situation I'd go for Les.

Our dog seems to enjoy other dogs feces, and then gets a bellyache.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Liberal*



CoffeeTastic said:


> Les Stroud seems to be the real deal. I've watched all episodes of his show. If I had to choose between Bear or Les in a survival situation I'd go for Les.
> 
> Our dog seems to enjoy other dogs feces, and then gets a bellyache.


Yea, I think our dog is a Liberal / Socialist type, you know into recycling !


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

I really like les stroud but honestly I don't believe he is any more real than bg...however his lessons are more realistic...I think it's funny when les is staying the night in a swamp Nd covers himself in mud to prevent bug bites Nd wakes up the next morning with a new white t shirt on


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I watched an episode... seemed like it was an infomercial hawking all that BG gear. The edited in drama wasnt to my taste either, I wont be watching more. 

Les Stroud is working on a sasquatch hunting show, ill watch that!


----------

